# FAT to NPC bikini



## petua27 (Apr 9, 2015)

First journal, I started my journey being totally over weight, out of shape and generally unhappy with my current life. Decided one day that I had enough of being average and wanted to make myself extraordinary, life was too good to let it be spent being out of shape and wondering "what if?". I started in at about 160lbs at 5'3" inches tall.....got turned onto Winstrol by a good friend and fellow member.......started at 10mg a day..........fell in love, no water retention, no funky moods, tons of energy just pure results. Loving my new physique and looking forward to seeing how shredded I can get in the future. My diet is 100% clean eats, if it doesn't grow or have a parent I don't eat it.....I avoid sugar like the plague and bust ass every day in the gym.....Cardio is a must for me, I run 7-8 miles a ay 7-8x  week, and I strive to train 2 a days and hit my abs hard everyday. I hope to inspire and be inspired there is no substitute for hard work, you either do or you dot. You CAN must be stronger than your CANNOT, your WILL stronger than your WILL NOT. Magic bullets do not exist, I work off pure sweat equity. I do the work so I can see the results.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2015)

good luck !!
like the sound of your determination


----------



## muscleicon (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck.

_*Icon*_


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Apr 10, 2015)

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ronnie (Apr 10, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Good luck.  Post up some before/after pics!



Thiss   ^^^^
In for pics.  Great work.


----------



## petua27 (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks guys! 
Im actually told by my friend airbornejonny18b to do this thread in the unclez section since im running his winstrol. So if you guys want to still follow me, i can promise you will love the pictures and log


----------



## petua27 (Apr 13, 2015)

Had a rough workout today, hit about 8 miles on the treadmill in about 60 minutes, did abs, shoulders, biceps and legs ( always squat lol ) still can't believe how fast the time has passed..........when I started this back in November May seemed like a far away goal, now its practically in my face. Can't wait to see how shredded I can get in the next six weeks!


----------

